# more fish---any ideas?



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey all---I am looking to add 5-10 more fish, but was wondering what everyone thought would add personality and flare to my tank. I have 23 Mbuna African Cichlids and 1 -Electric Blue, 1-Peacock, Pictus Cat, 2 bala sharks...I really dont want to upset my tank chemistry because they all seem to be getting along, but it never hurts to try something different as well---I have a quarantine tank as well if things dont turn out too well. Thx


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Besides other malawi cichlids you're going to have a tough time.I beleive we already went down the rainbow road and it would seem that your malawis are a little tougher than my tangs. were.I will say as they are approaching 10 years old that the other non similiar fish I kept with my tangs were clown loaches.They had no issues with my tangs,or my rainbows (who followed the tangs),and are still happy today in my peaceful community(and are pretty large).Acclimated properly(I'd guess slowly due to pH change),they are able to take care of them selves.Get no less than 5 and don't get the smallest(I'd go med to large as availble).Just trying to help mine have lived in 8.2-7 and now 7.6pH.They like most fish will adapt if given the proper acclimation.And they are very active,colorful and full of personality.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I thank you should keep what you got thay are doing very good.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys....If I did get anything it would have to be a large or big medium...I have had my cichlids for 8 months, so I would say they are all close to a yr old.. But they are growing quick---Crabos are close to 6" and red zebras are about 4-5"...My alpha male EB Johanni is about 4 inches....I hate to mess up a good thing, I am adding a bar in the basement made out of glass block....may another tank in the middle is what I need ---LOL


----------

